# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  A Song I'm Writing

## Man of Shred

here&#39;s the first minute of a song i&#39;m writing with a MIDI program. enjoy:

http://www.musicv2.com/download.php?id=22099

----------


## Ardent Lost

VERY power metal&#33; I&#39;m not really a fan of power metal, but that sounds as good as any such song i&#39;ve heard. At least it sounds like it has that potential. Good work&#33;

----------


## Eminence~

Ooooh, spiffy. Me likes.

----------

